# Pregnancy wedding guest outfit



## Gwizz

Hey girls

Anyone here going to a wedding in the coming months and heavily pregnant?

Help what to wear!!!!!

Ive got a wedding in 2.5 weeks and im 8 months, its a small intimate wedding I was thinking maxi dress ... are they still fashionable???

Seen this but do u think it will look too bridal itself??? (purple one) Possible purple shrug ???

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330546090198&var=540032971908&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_3871wt_1196

Anyone any ideas on what styles? 

x


----------



## Miss_d

that dress is stunning, but its saying its sold out


----------



## Gwizz

Yeah i have another source not ebay for it :thumbup:

:D

x


----------



## Miss_d

Gwizz said:


> Yeah i have another source not ebay for it :thumbup:
> 
> :D
> 
> x

i think its lovely get a cardi or shrug to go with it incase you get cold :thumbup:


----------



## Gwizz

:D ty hun!!! 

x


----------



## Mynx

Ooo lovely dress! The maxi dress never really goes out of fashion and is a pregnant woman's best friend! 
You'll look gorgeous in it :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

im not a dress kinda gal, but that is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Tiff

I had a dress similar in style to that (it was all one colour though) for a friend's wedding that I was 6 months pregnant for. I'll try and find a pic:

https://x2a.xanga.com/41cc921ad5230210311396/m163952787.jpg

Not gonna lie, wish my boobs were still perky like they were in this picture. :winkwink:


----------



## Gwizz

Tiff said:


> I had a dress similar in style to that (it was all one colour though) for a friend's wedding that I was 6 months pregnant for. I'll try and find a pic:
> 
> https://x2a.xanga.com/41cc921ad5230210311396/m163952787.jpg
> 
> Not gonna lie, wish my boobs were still perky like they were in this picture. :winkwink:

Hun that looks great, u look fab!! - Hmmm you got me thinking about a plain colour now lol!

Glad maxi dresses are still in fashion as it were lol!

xxx


----------



## honeybee2

oooopft twit twoo! you look fab!! xx


----------



## Tiff

I think these types of dresses will always be in style. It was very comfortable, the fabric was jersey-knit and was super soft and stretchy. It wasn't even a pregnancy dress, but it accommodated.

Can't wait to see what you pick!


----------



## Jin

Personally I think that dress is gorgeous and would be perfect to wear to a wedding and yes maxi dresses are still in a fashion. I know a few girls will be wearing them to my wedding in July.


----------



## Gwizz

ty ladies - makes me feel better getting some second opinions :D

xxxxxxx


----------

